# Satin's for meat?



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 11, 2011)

I currently raise rabbits for meat and fur and wanted to add another doe to my herd.  I like that I have a mixed variety of breeds for fur purposes.  I put an ad out on craigslist for what I wanted, not breed specific of coarse lol.  I got a reply, and someone has a Broken Satin.  I read on line that full grown they're roughly 10lbs.  My buck is a Californian.  I'm half tempted to get her anyway bc she is beautiful and I can only imagine the pretty pelts I would get, but as my husband constantly reminds me, the top priority is meat.  Would a Satin and California make good meat kids?


----------



## cattlecait (Apr 11, 2011)

Satins make excellent meat rabbits, and a Satin plus a Californian would definately produce some great meat bunnies for you.


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 11, 2011)

From what I've read, people raise Satins for dual purpose meat/pelts all the time, so I can only imagine that a Satin doe and a Californian buck would produce some outstanding dual purpose babies. You should definitely give it a try and report back to us! Me, I'd like to get my hands on a New Zealand Red doe... sometime in the future when we have a vacancy, of course.


----------



## cmitchell (Apr 14, 2011)

Satins most definitely are meat as well as fur rabbits. I raised satins years ago for meat/fur/show and loved it. I had broken, californian, black, blue and chinchilla varieties. I had a californian doe who won BOS in her class beating out the top New England satin breeder at that time, Jim Balis.

I'm thinking of getting back into rabbits for meat purposes however I have found that meat rabbits are few and far between where I live.


----------



## Jamie Dog Trainer (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got my three meat buns last week. I got a Satin buck and one NZ doe and one Champagne D'Argent doe.  I am really looking forward to seeing how these mixes turn out. I also have available to me NZ and Champagne bucks so that I could breed some purebred litters and see what I like best.  

On another note, my Satin is one of the sweetest and most social of any rabbit I've been around.  He's a love!!


----------

